# My New 440-X2 Build



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok here is a couple shots of my 1st attempt at building an in-line Super Stock chassis for something other than fun. I know this may not have been the best chassis / platform to start with but I will say that with the mods I made It seems to run really well. I now have a Tyco 440-X2 that will leave a stock Wizzard Storm in the dust & easily out handle it, This is a work in progress that I started on several months ago, I have a 6.0 ohm arm, balanced & trued, & I did it all myself, I put bushings in the bulk heads & line bored (reamed) them, the arm spins so free, I am really proud of that machine work. I added re-enforcement posts to the shoe hangers, and drilled the rear of the chassis for axle retainer pins. The brush tubes are my own idea for an adjustable brush tension device on a 440 without going with the big brushes, The screws are aluminum & my thought is they should function as heat sinks to remove some brush heat. The shoes are limited travel, & double springs. Magnets are matched, Still need to do a little work on the fit of the motor mags. Level 42 traction mags, tweaked in the chassis for max grip with minimum drag, independent front end and trued rears to slam it to the track, about .005 off of a standard rail height. 

Any way let me know what you think, just playing a bit, this should be a really fun car for the new routed track, Still looking for a good looking lexan body, I have a nascar style low slung truck body I had on it for some testing but it's not much too look at.

Boosted


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

wow boosted that is really scarey lookin man. i dont know much of what that chassis does but you mean you can add coast or break by turning those red things? thats pretty neat. just an idea check out some leaxans by h.o.s.t. they have a good selection and you can even get them in a .015 thickness (much beefier) but i like it alot seems you put alot of time/thought /energy into it thats what i like most!! now when it flies off the trak does it make a thunk or just shatter into a 1000 pieces? very cool boosted very cool!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice! Great thinking on your mods and sounds like they've really come together to good results. Pretty awesome for just playing a bit!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Joe the Red screws are to add tension to the brushes, without stretching the springs, you can control the amp draw, which will control the motor rpm, torque & yes in a way the brake & coast, but my experience is if you have them screwed in tight enough to control the brakes their too tight. As for a hard crash I just give her one good one off the track into the wall (trying to get below the 4 sec mark on my 76 foot tomy track) It made a big thud, picked her up & put it right back on, no problem, that was what I wanted no parts flying off. Thanks on the body tip, I will check them out.

Boosted


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

One more thing on the adjustment screw acting as heat sinks, seems they do work as I picked the car up by them after 50 or so hot laps & they definitely had some heat in them, enough of a surprise that I let go. I might not be the smartest guy in the bunch but I know about hot. Anyway they seem to be working well as you could touch the arm & the screws were a little warmer. Might try to get the infra red temp gun on them tomorrow.

Boosted

Boosted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Thanks Hornet for the idea on the brush tubes, lap times last night were a bit faster than before, On my track it really took a dead on, almost out of control lap to break into the 4's with this car, Last night I turned 12 laps in the 4's with my best being a 4.7 & change, best It had ran before was high 4.9's, mid 4.8's was pretty easy to hit. 

With the adjustable brush tension, I was able to tweak it on the dyno from a 66 kmh reading to a 73 kmh as well as keep the amp draw on the arm in the correct range. So far I am liking this setup. 

As for the weight, I will weigh one of the screws & nut later today, the nut is brass & the screw is aluminum. So more weight in the nut than the screw for sure, might be able to thin the nut down as well to reduce the weight. 

Boosted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Yes the first laps were done on the same car setup, except on stock brush tubes, with lightly stretched springs, All I changed was to the adj brush tubes. I like the idea of drilling the tubes & the screw for that matter, Drilling / milling is really no problem, as I have a nice table top milling machine. So I will try drilling a screw as well. I will keep you informed, Thanks for your information & comments.

Boosted


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yeah a temp gun

120 degrees will feel hot to the finger but not be an issue to the car


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

I have one of the mini mills from Harbor Freight, its an early model that has a larger motor, R8 collet system & variable speed spindle control. When I bought it I gave $150 for it & it was almost new, the guy that had it only used it a couple of times with a drill chuck, I thought at the worst it would make a semi decent drill press with some added features. I have a good friend that is a Machine Repairman, that helped set it up & we adjusted all the gibbs & slides & trammed the table/head in. After we were done, I bought a set of collets, vice & some carbide end mill cutters, I can do about whatever I want on it, if you just take your time. Of course anything of steel material takes longer than plastic, brass, or aluminum. It turned out to be a great little mill, don't know what I would do without it now. It cleared the wife test during the first week, I had to use it to repair a curtain rod end that she had broken & could not get a new one to match. After using the mill to fix the rod end she never questioned me buying it again.

Since then I added a small rotary table & some other holding/fixturing tooling. Definitely not a bad machine, but you need to adjust & tweak it in, as out of the box operation leaves a lot to be desired from a "mill". I have done several decent jobs for other people on this & they all have been happy with the results. Although it does have its limits as far as size, it works really great on slot car stuff!

I currently also have a complete Sears Allstate machinist 4" lathe that I am working on getting operational, It was a freebie, and still had the original cosmoline protectant on it when I got it. 

That will be a great addition to the shop when I get it going. 

Rick you just need to find something to fix for the TM to justify the purchase of the tools & maybe she will cut loose for some of the new things you "need"

Boosted


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------

